# Local ABC - Lin Broadcasting



## djfred49 (Feb 8, 2007)

I have contacted everyone from our locals GM to D* about the issue with HD from our ABC affiliate WTNH in New Haven, CT.
It seems Lin broadcasting is creating the same issue with many cable and satellite providers.
Each says it's the others fault but I have found that Lin is doing this with other locals around the country.
They also will not grant a waiver to get the NYC affiliate HD signal.
NBC didn't have a problem doing this before the local HD signal was available.
Too bad would be nice to see some of their programs and college football games in HD.


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

Is WTNH not in HD?


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Yes LIN is not allowing any of its stations HD signals to be rebroadcast by D*. I'm not sure if they let cable or Dish rebroadcast them. They basically want D* to pay them for the HD signal to cover their costs for upgrading all their stations to be HD capable. As a result, we don't get our LIN owned CBS affiliate WIVB in HD with D* here in Buffalo.


----------

